# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Sperma,penis en ejaculatie - Artikel

## Agnes574

Sperma 

Je kent het wel: dat oesterkleurige vocht dat uit je penis komt als je een orgasme hebt gehad. 

+ Sperma bestaat voor 1 tot 3 % uit zaadcellen die in de ballen worden aangemaakt, de rest is vocht dat uit de prostaat en zaadblaasjes afkomstig is.

+ Een gemiddelde zegt niet veel, maar we geven het toch mee: gemiddeld komen zo’n twee theelepels sperma vrij bij een orgasme.

+ Per dag maakt je lichaam zo’n 72 miljoen zaadcellen aan. Je kunt dus masturberen zoveel je wil: het zaad raakt nooit op.

+ Voor geheelonthouders: De zaadcellen die niet naar buiten worden gestuwd door een orgasme, worden door het lichaam zelf opnieuw afgebroken.

+ De geur is vaak omschreven als die van kastanjebloesem en de smaak als die van kastanjes. Maar het varieert van persoon tot persoon. Zo wordt sperma sterker van smaak en bitterder als een jongen rookt en veel koffie drinkt. Ook wordt beweerd dat sperma van vegetariërs lekkerder smaakt dan dat van vleeseters. Wat er ook van zij: kijk wel uit voor de mogelijk bittere nasmaak. Door sperma door te slikken of in je mond te nemen, kun je aids of een soa oplopen. (zie pijpen)

+ Schiet niet in paniek als je een bloedspikkeltje in het sperma ziet. De oorzaak is een gesprongen haarvaatje dat zichzelf herstelt na een aantal dagen. Niettemin: als je sperma na een drietal dagen nog altijd bloedspikkeltjes bevat, zoek dan een dokter op.

----------


## Agnes574

Penis

Iedereen zal het er wel mee eens zijn: de penis is het belangrijkste mannelijke geslachtsorgaan. Dat merk je al alleen aan het rijke aantal ‘bijnamen’ die het geslachtsorgaan in de volksmond heeft. Maar ken je evenveel feiten over de penis als je er bijnamen voor kunt opsommen?

+ De penis is een orgaan dat voor een stuk uit het lichaam uitsteekt en bestaat uit een verzameling zwellichaampjes. Het is een behoorlijk stevig orgaan, zeker als je bekijkt hoeveel het gebruikt wordt. Toch zijn ernstige problemen aan de penis, zoals peniskanker, eerder zeldzaam.

+ Bovenaan de penis zit de eikel, die wordt met het frenulum verbonden aan de voorhuid. Het frenulum vertrekt uit de ‘keel’ van de eikel. Het is bijzonder gevoelig en sommige mannen kunnen al klaarkomen als alleen dit stukje gestimuleerd wordt. 

+ Onderaan de eikel zit de corona, een moeilijk naam voor de rand van de eikel. Die is bijzonder gevoelig en wordt donkerder als mannen erg opgewonden zijn. Ervaren mannen kunnen aan de hand van de kleur van de corona zelfs voorspellen of het orgasme eraan komt. 

+ In het midden van de penis zit de plasbuis (of urethra), waardoor urine en sperma het lichaam uitgaan. Het membraam dat de plasbuis omgeeft is gevoelig en kwetsbaar. Iets vreemds dat de plasbuis aanraakt (zoals shampoo), is niet alleen pijnlijk maar veroorzaakt ook snel irritatie en ontsteking. Een branderig gevoel in de plasbuis, pus of bloed in de urine duiden erop dat er iets mis is met de plasbuis, de nieren, de prostaat of andere delen van de urinewegen.

+ Veel mannen hebben op hun penis kleine bultjes. Die zijn volkomen onschuldig. Blijvende jeuk, irritatie (door een schimmel) of wratjes verdienen wel je aandacht. Ga ermee naar een dokter.

+ De grootte van de penis verschilt sterk van man tot man, maar ook van uur tot uur. Je penis krimpt of zet uit naargelang hoe je je voelt, wat je draagt, hoe warm het is, etc. De lengte van de penis gaat amper samen met de grootte van de voeten, de neus of de etnische herkomst. Maar de mythes daarrond zijn hardnekkig. 
De gemiddelde grootte van de penis hangt wel samen met iemands grootte en zijn gewicht. Dat betekent nog niet dat één iemand die groot en slank is, ook werkelijk een grote penis heeft. Hij heeft er statistisch alleen een grotere kans toe. De grootte van de penis in slappe toestand zegt eveneens weinig over de grootte van de erectie. En voor wie er nog steeds aan twijfelt: de grootte van de penis zegt nog altijd niets over de kwaliteiten van de respectievelijke man in bed.

+ Een verlenging van de penis is onmogelijk, aangezien het om een verzameling zwellichaampjes gaat. Bij een zogenaamde ‘penisverlenging’ worden ingrepen gedaan waarbij een deel van het orgaan dat anders verborgen is, meer bloot komt te liggen. Dat kan door het ligament dat de penis met het schaambeen verbindt door te knippen. Na de operatie moeten gewichten aan de penis worden gedragen om echt resultaat te bekomen. Dit geeft uiteindelijk een (klein) verlengend effect. Soms wordt ook lichaamsvet van elders in het onderste deel van de penis gespoten om hem dikker te doen lijken. Het gaat hier om dure ingrepen die niet zonder risico zijn. De erectie is erna minder stevig en wijst eerder horizontaal dan verticaal. 

+ Er zijn ook vacuümpompen op de markt die voor een grotere penis beweren te zorgen. Zolang je penis in de koker zit, en even erna, is je penis inderdaad groter. Maar de effecten zijn niet blijvend. Als je te veel druk uitoefent kan dat wel, maar dan beschadig je de penis en kun je daarna moeilijker een erectie krijgen. Je zou de eerste niet zijn die er verwondingen aan overhoudt.

----------


## Agnes574

Ejaculatie 

Bij een ejaculatie krijg je een plotse uitstorting van sperma. Bij de zaadlozing trekken je prostaat en andere klieren samen na seksuele spanning. Daarop komen zaadcellen en zaadvocht in de urinebuis terecht. Die samentrekking geeft je het gevoel dat je bijna kunt klaarkomen. Daarop trekken de spieren in de buik zich samen en stoot het zaad uit je lichaam.

+ De hoeveelheid van de zaadlozing hangt af van een aantal factoren. Hoe lang het geleden is dat je bent klaargekomen, hoe oud je bent, hoe lang de spanning zich heeft kunnen opbouwen spelen allemaal een rol. Dikwijls spuit je ook intensiever en verder als je jezelf aftrekt dan wanneer iemand anders het doet. Jij kent je lichaam tenslotte het beste, je weet prikkels te herkennen en kunt erop inspelen. 

+ Melk, bleekselder en alles waar zink in zit? Het kan geen kwaad voor je gezondheid, maar in onze wetenschapsboeken staat nog niet geschreven dat het ook de aanmaak van sperma verhoogt. 

+ Wat wél zeker werkt: wie heviger wil kunnen klaarkomen kan de oefeningen van dokter Kegel eens uitproberen. Oorspronkelijk waren ze bedoeld voor vrouwen die moeite hadden om hun urine op te houden, maar ze bleken voor beide geslachten een prettige bijwerking te hebben! De spier die je moet oefenen is de spier die je gebruikt als je bijvoorbeeld tijdens het plassen de straal onderbreekt. Trek de spier eerst zo’n tien tot vijftien keer per dag aan. Na zo’n twee maanden, wanneer je het al zo’n zeventig keer na elkaar kunt, moet je resultaat voelen, je orgasmes zouden er een stuk heviger op worden. De oefeningen van dokter Kegel hebben anderzijds ook nadelen. Je urinestraal wordt minder krachtig en je kunt er ook prostaatproblemen door ontwikkelen.

----------


## Agnes574

Sperma kan er van persoon tot persoon verschillend uitzien. Ook kan iemands ejaculaat er per keer anders uitzien. Dit is afhankelijk van veel factoren. Als je veel vocht inneemt, ziet je sperma er vaak wat waterig, doorzichtig uit. 

Het tegenovergestelde kan ook gebeuren: bij weinig vochtinname kan sperma er klonterig uit zien. Als je ouder wordt kan het sperma er anders uitzien vanwege veranderingen in de prostaat. Dit hoeft overigens niet meteen te betekenen dat je prostaatkanker hebt. 

Kleine veranderingen in kleur, geur of smaak zijn niet zorgelijk. Als je sperma er rood/bruin blijft uitzien kan dit ondermeer duiden op een prostaatinfectie. Dit kan ook het geval zijn als je sperma een vieze geur heeft. In deze gevallen is het beter je dokter te informeren.

----------

